
Check-ins Are Dead? Location App Life360 Adds 1 Million Users in 10 Weeks - amduser29
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/check-ins_are_dead_location_app_life360_adds_1_mil.php?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4da7a9a467e2dde2%2C1
======
jacques_chester
Assuming ~2 billion internet users, that's less than 1 in 2000 users in less
than 10 weeks.

If I start a business in my home town and get 5 new customers per week, do I
deserve a write up?

